# 9mm 1911s?



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with Springfield and Para's 1911 style guns in 9mm?

I'm thinking of these, specifically:

http://www.impactguns.com/store/SS-27838.html

http://www.impactguns.com/store/770752130507.html

I like 1911 style guns and I'm looking for something in 9mm because of the low cost and easy availability of ammunition.

Opinions? If there are other notable guns I should check out, please feel free to post them.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I've said it before I'll say it again: A 1911 in 9mm is like dating your sister It Just Ain't right.


----------



## jeffie (Aug 5, 2007)

*1911 in 9 mm*

I have seen a Colt serie 70 in 9mm, bud i think that you better go to 
the Para Ordnance site, they have 9mm in 1911 stile guns

jeffie


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Kimber also makes one. We have a Lady down at the range that shoots in a league with one. She does a fine job with it to. She does her own reloading to.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll disagree with Tony. A 1911 in 9mm - if you get one that runs reliably - is a great, soft-shooting, easy gun to hit with. My shooting buddy and member here, Old Padawan, has one with a Tasco Optima sight that is so easy to shoot well that we call it the Jedi Weapon.

I'd choose the Springfield over the Para. The latter strike me as rather spendy for cast guns.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Tony, I understand your objection. My point for wanting one in 9mm is the cheap ammunition, though. I'll get one in 45 another time 

Thanks for the opinions and kimber suggestion. I'll check them out.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Springfield makes an "EMP" (mini 1911 in 9 mm) that can hide real easy but I think it's kinda' pricey.:smt033


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Springfield makes an "EMP" (mini 1911 in 9 mm) that can hide real easy but I think it's kinda' pricey.:smt033


+1 on the price.

Although I did shoot one 2 weeks ago, I'd have to say that I like it. No failures at all and felt great.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

js said:


> +1 on the price.
> 
> Although I did shoot one 2 weeks ago, I'd have to say that I like it. No failures at all and felt great.


Oh great. Thanks a lot. I've been trying to resist buying one, and you're not helping....
:mrgreen:

PhilR.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

PhilR. said:


> Oh great. Thanks a lot. I've been trying to resist buying one, and you're not helping....
> :mrgreen:
> 
> PhilR.


:smt1099


----------



## ChasenGreen (Aug 6, 2007)

I saw and handled one at my local dealer. List was $1,291 and that's what he was asking. Checked around and they are not available where I am.

Gun is very nice. I need to find out more about it as it just came out in Nov 2006.


----------



## stevexd9 (May 10, 2007)

I've been waiting for mine for over a month now


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

That's pretty freakin' expensive. I think I'll ahve to keep looking.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I remember having a 380 Llama in the 1911 configuration and what a joy to shoot. I think a 1911 in any caliber is welcome in my hands, I better put limits on that statement.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Have an older SA in 9mm and it runs just great..Did have a problem or two when new though..Didn't shoot groups just patterns..Replaced the barrel with a knowlin job and it is a shooting fool now..Have an extra barrel in 
9mm that works in a 38 super also,this gun uses a ramped barrel though and have no problems feeding at all..
All in all if the gun is set up right there will be no problems and be a joy to shoot..


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife has the EMP and it's a great little gun - as it should be for the price. Here in VA if you look hard enough you can find them for around $950.


----------



## Techsan_02 (Mar 6, 2007)

http://rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=GPI9209LP

I've bought 2 guns from these guys.:smt023


----------



## JohnnyI (Aug 3, 2007)

Techsan_02 said:


> http://rrarms.com/catalog.php?prod=GPI9209LP
> 
> I've bought 2 guns from these guys.:smt023


thanks for that link. I like how you can select the caliber, then select prices. Thanks!!


----------



## avsmusic1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I'll disagree with Tony. A 1911 in 9mm - if you get one that runs reliably - is a great, soft-shooting, easy gun to hit with. My shooting buddy and member here, Old Padawan, has one with a Tasco Optima sight that is so easy to shoot well that we call it the Jedi Weapon.
> 
> I'd choose the Springfield over the Para. The latter strike me as rather spendy for cast guns.


if you dont mind me asking, what is the jedi weapon?


----------

